# TTC naturally or straight to IVF



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

I’m debating whether to continue TTC naturally for six months or move straight to IVF.

We TTC from age 33. Diagnosis of unexplained total implantation failure. After 2.5 years, I went to ARGC who found I had major immune issues (high NKs, TH1:TH2, other stats/killing power also out of range). This didn’t surprise me as I suspected I had immune problems. At the time, I was suffering crippling fatigue, joint pain and clawing fingers, hives and severe Raynaud’s Phenomenon. 

We did an investigation with a private rheumatologist who found nothing of interest. I did Humira and Intrallipids, which miraculously cleared most of my health problems and I was able to return to full-time work for the first time in four years. Four months after the Humira, shortly before beginning my first IVF cycle, I conceived my DS (now 21 months) naturally. 

We’ve now been TTC for around four months naturally. Just gone back to ARGC for a monitoring cycle. I’m 38 and my FSH is now 9.3 (it was ~7 when I conceived DS). My DH thinks my immune problems have been gradually returning from six months after the birth, but are nowhere near as bad as they were. We’re awaiting immune test results from ARGC.

ARGC obviously want to treat immunes and move straight to IVF. I obviously suspect it’s possible for me to conceive naturally with immune support, although it may take slightly longer with my age and FSH. I didn’t know whether to do immunes with no IVF and then only do IVF if I haven’t conceived after another six months.

Just wondered if anyone had any advice.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

It's a tricky one. IVF is so invasive that the ttc naturally with the appropriate immune medication would be my preferred option if I'd conceived fairly easily this way naturally before. I think it's wise to put a time frame in place so you can move over to IVF if you've not fallen pregnant naturally during that time.  

Good luck  

Dory 
Xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Co-signing the above


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

Huge thanks everyone.

We're going to see if we can do the immunes without IVF for six months and see how things go


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Londonwriter - I keep my finger crossed super tight for a positive outcome


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

If you can conceive naturally and can treat the immune problems what does IVF have to offer you? 

Definitely go with immune treatment and natural conception. But do give it up to 8-9 months. It may take time


----------



## ComeOnBaby (Sep 2, 2018)

I agree that it's a tricky one.  Can you compromise and try 3-4 natural cycles?  That way you're giving natural conception a chance but not wasting too much time if it doesn't work either.


----------



## ComeOnBaby (Sep 2, 2018)

Sorry, just realised I contradicted what the poster above wrote!


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone!  

We're currently trying naturally with some immunes from Dr Gorgy, but also have a consultation booked with CRGH.


----------

